# How are your nails?



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Also home nail care tips?

Oh and decorated doesn't mean just basic polish. It's decals, bedazzling, etc.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

They're short and healthy looking, I guess. I never really liked wearing nail polish and especially got into the habit of not wearing it when I had to do clinicals for my major in school. They made us keep our nails short, too.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I keep them as short as possible. Though depression leads me into not really taking care of myself when it comes to stuff like this, so I usually end up having talons. 
But still, at my best, I keep them as short as possible without any sort of polish and ****.

Seeing people bite their nails is really disgusting and cringeworthy.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

"Fighting for their life".

It's so bad that not even the skin around them resists. My fingers are in a pretty bad state right now, it's been very stressful for me lately.

edit: This poll is for men too, right?


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

My nails are actually the one part of me that I can actually be bothered to treat well. They're normally bordering on too long but I love painting weird designs on them


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

moloko said:


> edit: This poll is for men too, right?


Lol yeah, I'm not expecting a lot of female 'have food under my nails' answers :lol


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I give myself a manicure once a week. I'm really lazy so that's kinda amazing for me. And I try to keep them moisturized.. which I often fail at.

I get bad hangnails and my nails break a lot, so I'm trying to do better with caring for them. And I love nail polish! Right now I have two different colors on each hand. The left has purple, the right has this pinkish white color.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Lol yeah, I'm not expecting a lot of female 'have food under my nails' answers :lol


But you do from men.

Gotcha


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mine are often uneven and I forget to cut them. Usually don't remember until a doctor appointment or something. Use the biting method if I remember at the last minute.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I used to be a terrible nail biter than I just realised how disgusting it was ans I have not bitten nails for many years.

now I keep finger and toe nails quite accurately trimmed using tiny but sharp nail scissors......I can't even like a small fringe of white. so mine are very short and pristine clean!!!!. dirt under nails is a real turn off for me.......just looks so trampy


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually they have worn out at the back of my wardrobe, so I have to replace them.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

If they are anything but super short, I've learned the hard way that they can get caught on things and bend awkwardly. It also feels as if a lot of weight has been lifted from my fingers after I cut mine.

My cousin, when we were young, he had one of his nails totally ripped off while screwing around, and that was likely because he never cut them. Between that and while learning to play guitar, I've always kept mine very short. If not for looks, guys should probably keep them cut for safety purposes, and especially if you're doing some type of hard labor. As a dude, you can't even make a proper fist with long nails. :blank


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Short and clean .


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I always have nail polish on, except for like the half an hour when I'm re-doing it once or twice a week. Right now I have a purple and blue ombre on. Sometimes I put on decorations like little studs or hearts (I glue it on using a strong base coat) but not right now.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Hammered.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I trim them with my teeth.


----------



## CQcumber (May 3, 2014)

I just keep them short and clean.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I keep them filed and polished (with quick touch-ups as needed), but I don't see a reason to invest much time or money on them because my job requires me to constantly work with my hands, so a professional manicure would just be a waste of time and money. They actually look pretty good, though, because the biotin I take keeps them strong and healthy.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

8 nails are long and 2 are short










... actually, I just keep them all short. For some reason I can't be bothered with nails.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My toenails always snag on my blankets because I don't bother with them


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not really any of those things. I bite them from my anxiety most likely but I always have them painted.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I just clip my nails when they get long. I never paint them at all.


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

mine's OK


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

They are professionally manicured with white tips. I've had them like this for three weeks now.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh they're gawgeous. Thanks for asking


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Having food under your nails isn't gross.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

They look horrible, extremely stubby because I have been biting them for as long as I can remember. ;_;

I'd hate for anyone to ever look at my nails. Thank god only two people have so far (and reacted negatively of course).


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice and long ^.^ Currently painted a dark green color.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Okay, so I was talking about this with my friend today. My nails are getting really long now, but they're not quite as healthy as I'd like them to be. I think I must be missing something in my diet, or maybe it's the absence of sunlight that comes from living in the shadows like a mushroom. Anybody know any good ways to improve nail health and strength specifically? Oils, vitamins, supplements, incantations?

I could research it myself, but it's always nice to get direct feedback. I've never had my nails done professionally and it's not likely to happen any time soon.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I cut mine a few weeks ago for the first time in six months. Now they're growing back, and I'm going to paint them pink in a few minutes.


truant said:


> Okay, so I was talking about this with my friend today. My nails are getting really long now, but they're not quite as healthy as I'd like them to be. I think I must be missing something in my diet, or maybe it's the absence of sunlight that comes from living in the shadows like a mushroom. Anybody know any good ways to improve nail health and strength specifically? Oils, vitamins, supplements, incantations?
> 
> I could research it myself, but it's always nice to get direct feedback. I've never had my nails done professionally and it's not likely to happen any time soon.


You can get hair skin and nail tablets. I have them, but have only had a few, so I don't know if they work. Anything with biotin is supposed to be good.

I was putting coconut oil on my nails when they were long, but I don't think it did anything. A lot of people think it does.

Filing them every three or four days helps keeps them strong because they stay thick.

There are a lot of different strengthening nail polishes. You can wear them under colour or by themself.

If you want them to be strong, always keep them painted. It protects them and stops them breaking. When the nail polish starts to chip, it's time to take it off and redo them.

When you get stained hands from taking coloured nail polish off, lemon juice helps get some of it out. After that, try putting whitening toothpaste on and then cleaning them with a nail brush.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> I cut mine a few weeks ago for the first time in six months. Now they're growing back, and I'm going to paint them pink in a few minutes.
> 
> You can get hair skin and nail tablets. I have them, but have only had a few, so I don't know if they work. Anything with biotin is supposed to be good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. I do file them, though I just learned I'm only supposed to file in one direction. I tend to just saw away at them. :\

I've heard about olive oil and tea tree oil as well as coconut oil. My ex used to use vitamin E oil.

I'll look into the tablets.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't do anything with them, they're clean and at least right now mostly a similar length. I used to rarely use black nail varnish. Maybe I will again at some point I dunno, too lazy I guess.


----------



## SoManyNights (Oct 18, 2015)

They're nearly non-existent from picking at them so much.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Almost touching the floor :/

No.... hey are cut short


----------



## nightwolf5 (Oct 5, 2015)

Not the best in the least. they crack and split, and I've pretty much always been a nail picker sadly


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

Short, because I play guitar from time to time


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I used to bite them when I was little and then I developed a really bad habit of peeling them. I still do at times, just not as often. Also I can tend to cut them way too short, all the way to the skin and they end up looking pretty ****ed up.

The thing I hate the most about it is how many hangnails it's given me, they hurt like hell to rip out and then just leave an infected lump and make the side of my nails bleed.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

They're short right now, I usually grow them long and then cut them when they are long. Sometimes I pick at them but never bite, not since I was a young kid have I bitten my nails.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Bitten to ****


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

****ing destroyed. I bite them like crazy, even the skin around them is bruised or red. My right ring finger is the worst one.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

They need to clean by a female.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

The best looking around, I usually spend a week or so on a set.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

They tend to grow too fast and I have to whittle them down.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

My toenail keeps digging into my toe and its causing lots of discomfort. -.- Anyone have any tips?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

my nails are scrupulously clean and extremely short : never any muck under the nails case there is no space for that 

hand and toe nails are very carefully cut with small but sharp scissors : no biting ever

recently i was told she likes my hands : sexy?? maybe said they were big hands 

dirty nails does look bad tho


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Can I just say that I find it attractive when people bite their nails?


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

Think I'll paint them later. Gotta file them first though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bitten. 

It's either that or smoking, you would understand working my career.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I keep them short.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

God damn elegant is how they are. My fingernails anyway. Toenails are a whole other story.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Mine were like this, and now they're short.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> Mine were like this, and now they're short.


Isn't it difficult to type with long nails?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

SD92 said:


> Isn't it difficult to type with long nails?


It was to start with because I was used to having short nails, but by the time they got long, it was easy. It felt hard to type after I cut them.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

They are short (can't stand long nails anymore) and healthy looking.

Also, I still can't stand wearing nail polish. It feels heavy and it's too much work and maintenance.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I always keep my nails as short as possible. They're ok but tend to get a little dirty (not with food but some black deposit).


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

nailgun my favourite weapon


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I keep my fingernails clean. I like to get any bit of dirt out with a toothpick. I only paint them every now and then. I don't care that much about fingernail polish.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

doe deer said:


> long and always painted. people get creeped out sometimes so that's when i cut them shorter.


People get creeped out? How long have they gotten? :lol


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

They're doing ok, thanks for asking.


----------



## Sylrose (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm growing them out currently. Best tip for healthy nails is cuticle oil. And then use a nail file to shape em. I always put on a base coat to avoid staining. I don't usually put much effort into them tho, shorter nails are easier but I'm giving long nails a try.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I try to keep them cute and short, because they are a bit fragile, also because are a bit thin so are prone to get sharp, for which I have scratch male friends accidentally which is a motive of shame to me.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

You don't really care about personal hygiene when you are depressed


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

my fingernails are always really short cause i can't resist pulling them off, but it's like useful to keep at least one long but i just don't have the willpower.

toenails can ****in' go i'm sick of 'em. :wife i've ****ed them up so much that they always become ingrown when they start to get long.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

My fingernails are usually pretty good. Nice and clean and clear. Always cut down, I notice them poking myself before they get too unwieldy. Toenails straight ****ed though. I've lost a number of them over the years injuring my foot at various times and they've always grown in wrong. I've lost a few fingernails too, but there was never a problem. The mysteries of life.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Right now they are a navy blue, almost black color. I clip them every week because they grow fast.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Short, I work with food and beverages so I can't paint them. I don't really want to paint them anyway, having anything on my nails drives me crazy. I have never gotten a professional manicure/pedicure and I don't really know what one entails (is it just painting your nails?).

I tried to grow out my nails just one time so I could do this. I wanted to have creepy claw nails but they broke off and I also thought it was disgusting how everything I touched wanted to hang around under my long nails.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My nails want me to let the internet know that they're doing OK but they don't like having their tips chopped off.


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Haha they're nubs, my fingernails anyway. My work keeps them from getting long. They break easy, problem have some health problem or deficiency. My toenails are like daggers, I have to keep them trimmed down. I broke a couple of clippers on them. This is kinda a gross subject haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Short and bright red.


----------

